# Wood Grain effect on MDF...?



## brianhabby (23 May 2009)

Hi there.

I built a desk for use at work from ¾" MDF as I was under pressure to do it _very_ quickly and _very_ cheaply - it just had to function  

Now the recipient is not very happy with the finish - it's had none...!

I seem to remember some years ago coming across a finish that would apply a sort of wood grained effect by brushing it on. Does anyone have any idea what I'm on about or have an alternative suggestion?

Thanks,

regards

Brian


----------



## wizer (23 May 2009)

I think it'd look awful if you try to paint a wood grain effect. I think your only option is to paint it.


----------



## Night Train (23 May 2009)

I would be very tempted to remind the recipient that there is 'quick', 'cheap' and 'good' and they can have the choice of any two and they chose quick and cheap. If they now want good then it will be at the expense of one of the other two options.

It may be better to use a sticky back plastic, or better still, formica to resurface the MDF and then wood lip the visible edges.


----------



## CNC Paul (23 May 2009)

Brian,

That grain effect looks rubbish !

If you are stuck with the MDF give it a couple of coat of Osmo oil or similar, you could even give it a coat of spirit stain first


----------



## joiner_sim (23 May 2009)

I remember seeing something that was a plastic scraper type of thing. You paint away and once you have painted the surface you then run the "scraper" along while the paints wet and it gives a grain effect. It may have possibly been brought from BETTERWARE, but I doubt they still sell it anymore.


----------



## jhwbigley (23 May 2009)

They probly expected something like this. :? 

But is not "Quick or Cheap" 







id soon tell them where to go! :lol: 


John


----------



## Night Train (23 May 2009)

Yep, that's the 'Paint 'n' Grain' stuff the OP mentioned.

Horrible, horrible stuff. I won't even use it on the stage for wood effects, I'd rather paint it in by hand so that it looks like a wood that might have grown in nature.


----------



## brianhabby (24 May 2009)

Well, the consensus here seems to be - don't  

My dad used to do something that he called graining years ago where you would paint a base coat in a buff colour and then apply a stain. You would then use a comb of sorts or a brush to create the grain effect. I think this is what I had in mind & might play around with some scraps - nothing to lose.

If it does look rubbish I can always lay a sheet if thin veneered MDF on top of the desk with a hardwood lipping and then varnish that.

regards

Brian


----------



## Chris Knight (25 May 2009)

Some folk manage it pretty well.. 

http://www.simonspencerdesigns.co.uk/ht ... nting.html


----------



## wizer (25 May 2009)

Indeed






Quite Surprised... :shock:


----------



## Night Train (25 May 2009)

There is a big difference between painting wood grain and using the gloss paint gloop with the plastic graining rocker/spatular thing.

The first method looks like a wood grain. The second looks like poo.


----------



## Nev Hallam (25 May 2009)

I think its like buying a fake Breitling or Rolex! It kinda looks the same but underneath its just bob!


----------



## brianhabby (25 May 2009)

That site from Simon Spencer Designs has some stunning examples, but I think they are probably beyond my skills.

I think I'm going to cover this desk with a thin mdf veneer to get the job out of the way, but might look to experiment with these finishes for the future.

regards

Brian


----------

